# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kulkevatko torakat Kampista bussikyydillä muualle Suomeen?

## lark

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Kampin+kes...a1305853679624


Hesarissa uutisoitiin Kampin keskuksen torakoista. Olisiko mahdollista tai millään tapaa todennäköistä, että keskukseen pesiytyneet torakat matkaisivat jäniksinä joukkoliikenteellä Kampin linja-autoasemalta muualle Suomeen.

----------

